# Ideas for protection seminar



## Junior Johnson (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking for ideas and input for a protection seminar. Since there is so much involved in protection / sport training, I'm looking to narrow it down to maybe just two areas ie: grip / targeting. What would be most applicable and or beneficial for those involved in any of the dog sports? Thanks in advance.


----------

